# Need Help Late Potty Training



## iluvmymaltese (May 23, 2007)

Hi! I pray you guys can offer me some ideas/help! My little man was doing well on potty pads in my old apartment (pee, not poop- he never did learn that!). Could he ever learn to use potty pads for poop too? After I moved he had a lot of accidents, and I realized I was giving him too much freedom. So now his freedom is limited more, although he still will have accidents. He really should be completely trained by now, and it's embarrassing and an issue whenever we go to someone's house for example. I don't want him pooping on someone else's carpet, and even worse peeing! I can't trust he won't, even if I've taken him out to potty recently. I do try to take him outside to potty, but he's an inside dog so he needs to have an outlet inside too, right? Do I start crate training, even with a 1yr old puppy? I just know he's going to bark and cry non-stop, especially cause there is another dog in the house too who has total freedom. I realize now I should have handled his potty training better when he was little, and now I don't know how to go back and correct my mistakes. How do you deal with the fits he'll have if I start to crate train him now? I'm praying it isn't too late to potty train him the correct way for good!! I wasn't the best mommy in the beginning in regards to training- he got lots of love, but I dropped the ball with the training!- now I know something has to be done and I just have no idea what to do or where to start. Please Help!


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

I crate trained my grandmother's dog while he was with me, and he was a couple of years old. I think you can start anytime.

Now, he wasn't *perfect* when he left, but he was improved a lot and I only had him about a month. Of course, Nick's good example taught him somewhat!!


----------



## Boston's mom (May 1, 2007)

Boston will pee on the pad, but he will poop elsewhere. He won't do both on the pad, it's weird. I'm going to start taking him outside because he starts his Frontline today


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,
Can I ask is he neutered? It sounds like a marking problem to me not so much a potty potty issue.
If it is marking it's very hard to break..I don't think there is anything wrong with you starting to crate train him now, it's never to late to learn new things..
Good Luck,
Andrea


----------



## derenda (May 9, 2007)

> Boston will pee on the pad, but he will poop elsewhere. He won't do both on the pad, it's weird. I'm going to start taking him outside because he starts his Frontline today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am having the same problem with Zoey she will pee on the pad but she will not poop on it 
she sometimes will pee on the floor and not the pad i dont know why she does this


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

bentley did this too and i figured out why, kind of. he would pee on the pad and not poo, but he'd pee a couple of times. he needed another pad down because he didnt want to step in the pee. once i put a second pad down, it helped. also i confined him to the bathroom, he had too much freedom. hope this helps, good luck!


----------

